# South Africa Resale



## Mimi39 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm considering possibly selling one of my weeks as our travel plans in the next couple of years don't include much timeshare so I don't need too many weeks space banked.  Has anyone used :Marc Thomas
WORLDWIDE TIMESHARE RESALE?  He has listings in the TUG classifieds and doesn't seem to charge an upfront fee.


----------



## ron1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Please drop me a line. ron@fairfields.co.za 

No up front charges.

Ron


----------



## drguy (Sep 18, 2007)

I purchased my SA timeshare from Marc Thomas a few years ago.  Very good to deal with as a buyer.
Guy


----------



## gresmi (Sep 19, 2007)

Would not hesitate to use Marc.


----------



## Daverock (Oct 9, 2007)

*Timeshare resale*

Hi Ron,

I have read years ago previous posts that its almost impossible to get your resale money out of SA.  Can you please clarify for us what happens to our proceeds once you have made the sale and how we can get it tranferred to us in America?

Dave


----------



## ron1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Dear Dave

I have absolutely no problems in getting money out of South Africa to my sellers.

I do not wish to go into this in depth as, from past experience we Tuggers seem to "spill all the beans," in our discussions, and someone from somewhere will close my method off. 

I prefer to keep quite and just do the job. Everyone I deal with gets their money without a hassle.

Take care,

Ron, Fairfields.


----------



## philemer (Oct 10, 2007)

Mimi39 said:


> I'm considering possibly selling one of my weeks as our travel plans in the next couple of years don't include much timeshare so I don't need too many weeks space banked.  Has anyone used :Marc Thomas
> WORLDWIDE TIMESHARE RESALE?  He has listings in the TUG classifieds and doesn't seem to charge an upfront fee.



I, and others here, have used Cape Escape to sell our t/s. I got back what I paid after owning for 3 yrs. Took awhile to get my money but who cares when you're only talking about $400-$500.

Phil


----------



## larry_WM (Oct 29, 2007)

ron1 said:


> Please drop me a line. ron@fairfields.co.za
> 
> No up front charges.
> 
> Ron




Hi Ron.
Do we still get a deal for 5, 10 years membership from RCI? what's price for these?


----------



## robtug (Nov 7, 2007)

I have purchased from Ron and he seems very straight forward and honest type of person. I have not sold through him, however, I wouldn't hesitate to use him to sell 1 of my SA timeshares if I need to. Others who might have used him can relate their experience and let everyone know.

PS: BTW my RCI membership is coming up for renewal....are there any deals or whats the best way to renew the membership.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 7, 2007)

*Have Not (Yet) Sold S.A. Timeshare.*




Mimi39 said:


> Has anyone used :Marc Thomas WORLDWIDE TIMESHARE RESALE?


Marc Thomas sold us our South African timeshare (2002).  The transaction was straightforward.  The service was good.  We were & are satisfied with the timeshare.  

We have not resold any South African timeshares. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ron1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Dear Larry WM

You cannot purchase RCI on it's own ... you have to purchase a timeshare week. If you are an existing RCI member then you can add a new timeshare week to your portfolio only.

The prices of RCI for 2007 are as follows:

3  years = R1,296 (US$190)
6 years = R2,316 (US$350)
Add on to an existing RCI membership =  $46 (R276) per week  

RCI fees will be going up at the end of this year. Their usual increase is 10%.

Take care, Ron, Fairfields.


----------



## douga (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi ron
Sent you a personal email over a week ago and never did get a reply. Thought I would mention it here in case this is the only way to get through to you.
thanks
doug


----------

